# difficult/dangerous terrain



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

What do you do to prepare yourself and your horse for riding stretches of dangerous or difficult terrain?

I want to be able to ride my horse on a nearby trail soon, but I've been told there are narrow trails and steep cliffs along the way. My mare is quite sane and surefooted, but what can I do to prepare us for this trail? I don't want to be stupid and get us hurt, but I also refuse to live in fear of harder trails.

Ideas would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Make sure your horse is physically conditioned and then trust her.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Oreos Girl said:


> Make sure your horse is physically conditioned and then trust her.


This.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Exactly. So long as she keeps her head while you're riding, whenever you come to a rough patch, just give her her head and let her go. Don't get a death grip on the reins with the idea that you can pull her up if she starts to fall. A horse on the trail needs the full range of motion in their neck to keep their balance so if you've got her mouth in a bind, she can't balance effectively. Don't try to micromanage her either. Just hang on and let her pick her way across the rough patches.

Horses won't fall down a steep hill on purpose and so long as you trust her to manage her own body, you'll be just fine.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

That's what I figured. 

I think we'll try to get some more rides in on the more "claustrophobic" trails to get the horses used to harder trails, then we'll think about tackling the cliffs.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Be realistic in what you expect your horse to cross. There are places that I get off and lead the horse. Just to make it easier for the horse to cross a difficult section of trail. Slanting sheets of granite. lots of blow down trees etc. all require different actions.

Know what the footing is and how your horses shoes will react with it. Steel shoes slip on Granite, But seem to hold pretty well on sand stone. Aluminum shoes hold better on the granite but wear out much faster. Ice, snow, mud, mossy rocks in a river etc. Just anticipate how slippery it might be and whether the horse would do better with out a rider.

There are times and places to just get off and lead. Be careful that you don't get stepped on. Some horses may jump a creek that you are leading them across and land on you.


Some riders are comfortable riding across narrow rocky areas. Others get off and lead their horses. Nothing wrong with either choice. Do what you are comfortable with




If you get in steep, or challenging areas. Keep your horse slowed down, Make him think and pay attention to what he is doing


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

Horses can go where you would not imagine they can go, BUT, they do it much better without a rider. Like Jon said, nothing wrong with walking if you question the trail at all. Much better to be save than OOPS, we just fell of the mountain. The more you ride the more difficult trails, the more you'll learn what you can and can not handle. Although going up is much easier for the rider, it is much more difficult for the horse.... Before you tackle some of those very steep trails, make sure your horse is conditioned for them, and most of all stay out of their mouth.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I ride in an area with numerous deep canyons and the advice I offer is to keep your horse in shape and trust your horse. I ride 5 times a week or more in the deep sand of the cotton fields where I live and that keeps my mare in shape. I ride in places like the pics I see above and will be the first to tell you that you must work your way up to deep and steep. I remember the first time I took my mare to a steep and deep place and was so pleased and the past 5 yrs she has progressed. I see where someone else said stay out of her mouth and that is so true. Start out with trails that have small terrain changes and see how your horse does and keep progressing from there. Also remember it is okay to get off and walk across or down with your horse. I have seen some riders so afraid that they affect their horse and both end up in a bad predicament. Happy Trails


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Whatever body else said. Practice riding out alone in your area and work in the arena. Set up obstacles, get your horse thinking about where to they put their feet.
You need to trust your horse and they need to trust you. If you are going out with another horse, he needs to rely on you not the other horse. If you ask him to wait, your horse needs to wait. If you are leading he needs to follow not try to rush over you.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

What I'd suggest: go hike it first, or at least a good part of it, so you know what you're getting into.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

How "secure" do you feel on your horse? How balanced are you, as a rider? If the horse stumbles, how do you react? Do you rely on your saddle/stirrups or reins for "balance" going up or down hills?

Do you have independent hands, or do you "grasp" the reins (and horse's mouth) to rely on them for balance if there is a trip or stumble?

How well does your horse listen to you when you're in a "tight spot?" Does she get nervous and hurried if the footing is bad, or will she pick her way through tricky spots?

Just some things to consider.

A horse doesn't want to fall off a cliff any more than you do, but when it's carrying a rider that rider can either be a help or a hinderance to the horse's balance. 

Is there anyone you know who knows the trails, and has a seasoned trail horse, who might be willing to go with you on that trail or at least tell you what to watch out for?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

1) remember that any sane horse will have a VERY strong self preservation instinct. As long as you can stay on the horse and out of its way in a sticky situation, The horse will do its best to get safely out of the situation. If nothing else, this fact should increase your trust in your horse.

2)stay out of the horses way. Imagine climbing a steep incline with uneven footing, wearing a moderately heavy pack. Now imagine the pack is moving around and trying to pull your head back. Its much easier for you to get the job done when the pack you are carrying is securely on, not interfering.

3)evaluate your horse. Your horse should be in decent shape, reasonably sure footed, responsive to your aids and well broke. It should also have demonstrated the ability to think in scary situations. If your horse is clumsy, argues over every command or falls to pieces when something scares it, keep it at home.

and most of all, have fun. Relax and enjoy. If you really are too uncomfortable with the trails, turn around and go home.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

You've gotten good advice!

When I get mine legged up and ready to go out I practice on dirt piles.
Great way to figure out their balance and practice your own.

I second, third, fourth, keeping out of their way when in a sticky situation. Just relax, go zen if you will. I also make sure my boots are loosely toed in the stirrups in case I have to bale. Give them their head, don't try to overcompensate with your balance, and remember to speak soft and encouraging words.
I've seen some people start yelling and that only further frustrates a horse or cues them to try the obstacle faster.

I've had some horses that were more surefooted than a mule, others that were out and out dangerous because they just didn't have it in them. It's never shameful to get off and walk something. Ha, I've even had horses help me keep my balance walking a stretch. Once Rick kept me from sliding off a steep embankment into a dry creek bed. I had decided the decline was too slippery and loose for him, he handled it fine, it was me that couldn't get a foothold in my boots!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Use your brain and be realistic. If the terrain looks too much like a goat should only use it, abandon the trail.
Work your horse mounted in the MUD at home. You don't want him to panic bc there is a deep muddy area ahead with no way around it. You can just ground work and ride slowly, but horses that get scared in the mud tend to buck. 'O'\
Ride with a breastplate and I recommend a crupper. My excellent mare tends to slide saddles forward, so that really helps keep in it one place. PLUS, you can tighten up enough to mount and hope that your horse holds his breath a little so it's a little loose and comfortable for the long haul bc they both keep your saddle from sliding underneath the horse.
Get your horse in shape so he doesn't hate the work!
NEVER ride alone and especially in places with difficult terrain.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

BlueSpark said:


> 1) remember that any sane horse will have a VERY strong self preservation instinct. As long as you can stay on the horse and out of its way in a sticky situation, The horse will do its best to get safely out of the situation. If nothing else, this fact should increase your trust in your horse.


Except that I would wonder whether the horse's self-preservation instinct doesn't include getting rid of the couple hundred pounds of excess baggage on her back


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Corporal said:


> NEVER ride alone and especially in places with difficult terrain.


Whoops. I break this rule all the time. But then I've ridden my horses through some pretty nasty stuff and I trust them, So doing it alone isn't that big a deal to me. Now a green horse that I don't know how he will react. Yes I like having some company around to pick me up and brush me off.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Painted Horse said:


> Whoops. I break this rule all the time.


I haven't broken it yet, with riding, mainly because my horse lives at my friend's place so we always go together, but I do break it for many other things some people say you should never do alone, like hiking, swimming, back-country skiing, and more. If I didn't do those things alone, I would hardly ever do them, because so few other people who do them. (I hardly ever see other people out doing them, once I get away from the few popular places.) And I wouldn't enjoy doing them nearly as much, because I'd probably be surrounded by a crowd of chattering humans :-(


----------

